# House plants that look like marijuana?



## meanmagee (Apr 23, 2008)

Are there any house plants that look like marijuana when it's still very young? I've only got 3 plants and my land lord might be coming by and if he happens to find them I was wondering if I could tell him they are some kind of house plant.
Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Apr 23, 2008)

tomatoes


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 23, 2008)

weed looks like weed; there is no mistaking it for something else. I'm sure your landlord knows what weed looks like. As soon as those serrated leaves come out  it doesn't look anything like tomato plants!


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 23, 2008)

i would just hide the plants dude.its not worth getting evicted over.the only thing that looks like weed is tomato plants  but you can still tell the difference.dont risk it dude. the best thing to do is to go buy a door handle that only you have the  key to,that way he/she will have no way to get in there.anyways,good luck-G_48911


----------



## meanmagee (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks good plan. i've only got one thats starting to show serrated leaves. but just wanted to know so thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2008)

*IMHO i would hide them. I would want anybody know i'm growing anything. Good luck mang.  *


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Hide them definitely. No sense taking a risk. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jeffca (Jul 2, 2008)

plus what about the smell, since most people have smelled weed before chances he knows what it smells like.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

when they are that small they have no smell


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 2, 2008)

I have 7 small plants in a room behind a door in the basement and I can smell 'em from the top of the basement stairs. My wife can't, though...and she knows they're down there..might depend a bit on what you expect to be smelling along with your inherited sense of smell

hide the plants


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2008)

Hide them is your best bet  but if they are still just starting out of the ground you could say they are a clover hybrid your working on in advanced botany.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> i would just hide the plants dude.its not worth getting evicted over.the only thing that looks like weed is tomato plants  but you can still tell the difference.dont risk it dude. the best thing to do is to go buy a door handle that only you have the  key to,that way he/she will have no way to get in there.anyways,good luck-G_48911



The door lock thing is not a good idea.  If one of my tenants had changed the door lock so I could not get in if I needed to, that would have immediately sent up a red flag to me.  Depending on circumstances, I may have gone so far as to call a policeman to break into the home with me to see what was going on.  When you are renting, you have to remember that it is someone else's property.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 3, 2008)

there is a plant that looks like marijuana, actually... it's called "falserralia" <- I know I didn't spell it right... I just spelled it phonetically

but there is a plant that is an MJ imposter... I had one way back when


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 3, 2008)

these are some indoor/outdoor plants:
Cleome
Jatropha multifida
false Aralia
Kenaf
Tagetes minuta 
Japanese Maple
stinging nettles-good for natural outdoor security. if you brush against it will leave an itchy welt that burns:hubba:


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dont worry about putting an extra lock on the door man you would justifiy it by saying you have a niece who is moving out of country and she is staying with you for 2 months or so it shouldnt be a problem...


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 4, 2008)

Buy tomato plants, hide the Cannabis plants, let him see those and make a wicked joke about them being cannabis plants... Reverse physiology, works pretty good. XD


----------



## groworganic (Jul 4, 2008)

"ducks foot" looks a bit like cannabis    not sure what it is exactly...some kind of herb


----------

